# Dental Nurse Australia



## K3rrylou (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, 

I am a qualified Dental Nurse living in the uk and really want to move to Australia Gold Coast QLD, is this possible?

I have 16 years experience, been qualified 11 years and also have experience of working in the hospital theatre at our local hospital on the Dental list. My current job is working for the community, we're a specilist service where all our patients are special needs so i do have a vast amount of experience.

Please help can i get sponsorship? could i get a placement? 

cheers 

Kerry


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you checked to see if dental nurse is on either of the occupation lists - these are called SOL and CSOL. In order to obtain a visa, you will need the occupation to be on one of the lists
Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------

